# Any sources for pre-painted front bumper? Salvage?



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

First and foremost, I hit a dog and am in need of a front bumper cover, non rs. I was hoping to find one that is already painted red with the grill inserts and what not already on it, too. Does anyone have a source for these types of things? I’ve searched some but to no avail. I may be using the wrong keywords.

Would it be wise to check with a dealer whom has a body shop?

Thanks in advance. I’d highly appreciate it.


----------



## mikeebr (May 20, 2018)

Did you try your local junk yard? https://row52.com
Also you might find it on ebay -> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEVY-CRUZ...42/162590602658?hash=item25db27b5a2:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You can get a front bumper cover from some of the online Chevy dealers for under $300, but my body man wants $600 to paint one. 

I just checked car-part.com for a bumper cover and found a handful of new ones in California, that's it.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for your replies, y’all! 

Yea, the price to paint just the cover prompted me to try to find a new take-off. The quote the insurance gave me isn’t to my liking, especially what they estimate paint to be priced at. Figures are way off imo.

I’m going to try a local junkyard and see if they can source one, if not then I’ll just have to get the gm one, and have it painted.

Thanks again people!


----------



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

Taxman said:


> I just checked *car-part.com *for a bumper cover and found a handful of new ones in California, that's it.


I was looking for a bumper cover/grill last year and you can find aftermarket painted bumper covers on e-bay. My main concern and deterrent with on-line pre-painted covers was paint match and quality of the paint job. I would do as Taxman says and search *car-parts.com*. You may get lucky and find one in good condition in the color you need. A caution with the junk yard body parts is finding one that does not need repairs because of scratches or broken tabs. However, if you find one at a local junkyard, you can go see it before purchasing. I ended up just going through a local body shop since I could not locate one in a condition that I could just install without repair and/or paint.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze front fascia - Painted - $171.00 as of 04DEC2018


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I've had pretty good success with LKQ, https://www.lkqonline.com


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks again y’all! More responses than I expected so thank you! Lkq is where progressive got their prices from so I know they have it all. I’d still have to get the bumper painted. 

The eBay link above is for a gen1 but they do the same for gen 2. I’m leaning toward that way if I can’t find a new take off somewhere.


----------

